# Xorg

## calif

Witam!

Dzisiaj zakończyłem instalację gentoo.

Wszystko super.

Jednak wystąpił problem.

Chcę używać fluxboksa. Próbowałem zainstalować (emerge fluxbox xlockmore(jakos tak) eterm - tak jak jest napisane w dokumentacji na gentoo.org), jednak były błedy, zczaiłem się, że może to być na skutek tego, że nie mam zainstowalowanego serwera X'ów.

Postanowiłem zainstalować.

Pobieram cały serwer X (robiąc wszystko zgodnie z tym, co napisane jest na gentoo.org).

Zainstalowane, pobrane itp.

Zabieram się za konfigurację.

Uruchamiam polecenie: Xorg -configure

Czarny ekran i nagle długo lista informacji, a na końcu: No devices to configure. Configure failed.

Co mam na to poradzić?

Proszę o szybką pomoc

Pozdrawiam serdecznie!

----------

## Garrappachc

Skompiluj xorg-server z włączoną flagą hal, potem uruchom demon hala

```
/etc/init.d/hald start
```

i uruchom X'y bez konfigurowania xorga.

P.S. Jeszcze wcześniej, wrzuć do make.conf wpis:

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nazwa sterownika karty graficznej, np. intel czy fglrx"
```

 i przekompiluj całe xorg-x11.

----------

## calif

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> przekompiluj całe xorg-x11.

 

Przepraszam, ale jak?  :Smile: 

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Skompiluj xorg-server z włączoną flagą hal

 

Dodatkowo - jak kompilować z flagą?

----------

## Garrappachc

No weźże. Dokumentację czytał?

```
nano -w /etc/make.conf
```

```
emerge -avD xorg-x11
```

----------

## calif

Dodałem do USE, flagę hal, przekompilowałem, dalej... uruchamiam

```
 /etc/init.d/hald start
```

 jednak, wyskakuje błąd, że nie ma takiego pliku lub katalogu. Co teraz?

----------

## Garrappachc

A przebudowałeś xorg-server?

----------

## calif

Tym poleceniem:

```
emerge -avD xorg-x11
```

? 

Jeśli o to chodzi, to tak.  :Smile: 

```
emerge -avD xorg-server
```

tez.  :Smile: 

nadal pokazuje to ze nie ma takiego pliku.

----------

## soban_

```
emerge -avquDN world
```

 jak flag(i/e) zmieniales.

Jednak znaim xorga zrobisz musisz zainstalowac grafike nvidia/ati?:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/nvidia-guide.xml - nvidia

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/ati-faq.xml - ati

nastepnie xorg:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/xorg-config.xml

Podaj troche wiecej informacji lspci, emerge --info oraz dokladnie co "wypluwa" xorg.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/fluxbox-config.xml - tutaj masz fluxboxa.

----------

## calif

ATI zainstalowałem.

XORGa też.

A fluxboxa nie mogę, bo XORG(serwer X-ów) nie działa. 

I co teraz robić?

PS.

```
emerge -avquDN world
```

Sciągają mi się teraz różne pakiety.

Mógłbyś mi krótko wytłumaczyć to: 

```
-avquDN
```

?

Pozdrawiam serdecznie!

----------

## soban_

emerge -v i masz wszystko wyjasnione lub man emerge. W skrocie jak chcesz to upgraduje system wraz z paczkami (ewentualnie sprawdza i rekompiluje paczki w ktorych ulegly zmiany - flagi) no i robi to "po cichu". Poczytaj lepiej troche podrecznik http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1

 *Quote:*   

> Jeżeli ostatnio zmieniane były flagi USE, polecamy również dodanie do całej tej linii poleceń argumentu --newuse. Portage sprawdzi wtedy czy zmiany we flagach USE niosą ze sobą potrzebę przekompilowania i przeinstalowania którychś z zainstalowanych programów: 
> 
> Listing 3.12: Przeprowadzenie pełnego uaktualnienia
> 
> # emerge --update --deep --newuse world

 

Ja zrobilem to tylko skrotowo + ask + quiet + verbose.

----------

## calif

Dziękuję bardzo za wytłumaczenie./

Jednak jest problem.

Wyświetliło się:

```
Job: 0 of 12. Running: 1
```

(Coś w tym rodzaju)

Pojawia się po chwili błąd, związany z lvm2.

Postanawiam zainstalować lvm2 "ręcznie" - wpisuje:

```
emerge lvm2
```

Pobieranie, instalowanie i... crash. Błąd kompilacji.

```

ERROR: sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r1 failed.

...

...

"compile problem"

...

```

Co muszę zrobić?

----------

## soban_

Na tym forum aby pomoc musisz dokladnie podac co zwraca konsola, trudno jest zgadnac co jest jak nie podajesz podstawowych informacji takich jak emerge --info. Zawsze tez zanim dasz problem na forum sprawdz go na googlach - ewentualnie sprawdz czy problem wczesniej nie byl poruszany na forum (przeszukaj forum) wklej w google doslownie cytujac fragment w ktorym zaczyna sie psuc np http://www.google.pl/search?hl=pl&source=hp&q=ERROR%3A+sys-fs%2Flvm2-2.02.51-r1+failed.&btnG=Szukaj+w+Google&lr=&aq=null&oq=  ja tak najczesciej szukam rozwiazania problemow. Zapoznaj sie tez z dokumentacja bo malo znajdziesz tutaj ludzi ktorzy chca pomagac, jesli nawet nie znasz podstaw.

----------

## calif

Przeglądnąłem dużo linków, nie ma wyjaśnienia.

Przeszukałem też buglistę gentoo.

```
*

* ERROR: sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r1 failed.

* Call stack:

* ebuild.sh, line 49: Called src_compile

* environment, line 2737: Called die

* The specific snippet of code:

* emake || die "compile problem"

* The die message:

* compile problem

*

* If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

* A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r1/temp/build.log'.

* The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r1/temp/environment'.

* 
```

Czy to wystarczy?

PS.

Jeszcze to jest pod koniec:

```

Failed to emerge sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r1, Log file:

'/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r1/temp/built.log

*Warning, we no longer overwrite /sbin/lvm and sbin/dmsetup with their static version.

* If you need the static binaries, you must append .static the filename!

```

Last edited by calif on Sun Nov 29, 2009 7:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## soban_

Podales emerge --info ? Mysle tez ze trzeba zlozyc do tego nowy temat  :Wink:  bo chyba malo ma to wspolnego z xorgiem.

----------

## calif

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_CPU_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 29 Nov 2009 14:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd fortran gdbm gpm hal iconv ipv6 kde modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon vesa fbdev"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## wasylru

Witam mam następujący problem z xorgiem a mianowicie nie działa mi komenda X -configure poniżej zamieszczam informację o błędach:

komenda X -configure:

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Tue Jan 12 19:02:58 CET 2010 x86_64

Build Date: 12 January 2010  09:00:55PM

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jan 13 15:59:56 2010

(II) Loader magic: 0xf60

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

	X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

	X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:9498:1043:026e rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfdee0000/65536, I/O @ 0x0000ee00/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

List of video drivers:

	fglrx

	chips

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.68.2

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "chips"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//chips_drv.so

(II) Module chips: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.2.2

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) System resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

(II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:0:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:2:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:4:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:10:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:17:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:1) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:2) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:1) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:2) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:1) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:2) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:3) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:4) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:5) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found

(**) ChipID override: 0x9498

(**) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x9498) found

Backtrace:

0: X(xorg_backtrace+0x26) [0x4e7446]

1: X(xf86SigHandler+0x39) [0x4711a9]

2: /lib/libc.so.6 [0x7f97241f3f50]

3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so(atiddxProbeMain+0x98a) [0x7f9723600a4a]

4: X(xf86CallDriverProbe+0xe4) [0x466d04]

5: X(DoConfigure+0x19c) [0x4817ac]

6: X(InitOutput+0x998) [0x468758]

7: X(main+0x200) [0x4304f0]

8: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe6) [0x7f97241e05c6]

9: X [0x42fb49]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

	 at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[b]no i jeszcze podam mojego emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X3_710_Processor-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 12 Jan 2010 01:45:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri dvd fortran gdbm gnome gpm gtk iconv ipv6 kde mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evder keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -citron -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -joystick -mutouch -penmount -symaptics -tslib -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx -apm -ark -ast- chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -geode -glint -i128 -i740 -impa -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic -newport -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeon -radeonhd -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb -sunbw2 -suncg14 -suncg3 -suncg6 -sunffb -sunleo -suntcx -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware -voodoo -xgi"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

pozdrawiam i proszę o pomoc

----------

## Garrappachc

Po 1. załóż nowy temat, po 2. używaj tagów [code], po trzecie - dodaj do make.conf flagę hal, wykonaj emerge -avDN world, włącz hal'a i nie korzystaj z xorg.conf.

----------

## gnhorn

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> [ciach]
> 
> P.S. Jeszcze wcześniej, wrzuć do make.conf wpis:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Evdev obsługuje wszystkie urządzenia wejściowe z poziomu X (z klawiaturą i myszą włącznie), po co w takim razie dopisujesz obsługę "archaicznych" sterowników w tej sekcji ?

```

$ grep INPUT /etc/make.conf

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

```

----------

## wasylru

witam

niestety wasza pomoc nie wiele pomogła nadal nie mogę uruchomić x -configure pojawiają się te same problemy z kompilacją, jakieś inne macie może pomysły.

pozdrawiam

----------

## 187451

@calif i @wasylru: jakiś czas temu jak instalowałem system od nowa to też dość długo się męczyłem z poleceniem 

```
X -configure
```

 i tez nie chciało mi się odpalić. Chyba nawet też miałem komunikat o braku urządzeniach.

Okazało się, że problem tkwił w tym, że ściągnąłem nie ten plik tarballa co trzeba. Poza tym widzę, że problem ciągnie się już jakiś czas, więc moja rada jest taka, żeby po prostu zainstalować wszystko od początku, ale z EKSTRA uwagą. Dokładnie czytajcie co ściągacie i co edytujecie. (Ja instalowałem wtedy chyba ze 3 razy, bo zawsze się jakiś błąd wkradł.)

Pozdrawiam

----------

